# Mobile Radar - SZR Dubai Bound



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

White CRV Mobile Radar ... SZR Road ... Dubai Bound

Right after Palm Jumeriah Exit


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> White CRV Mobile Radar ... SZR Road ... Dubai Bound
> 
> Right after Palm Jumeriah Exit


Its been there all week - Hinding under the bridge!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone who speeds MUST be caught! Speeding is not a joke and puts people's lives at risk.  They should have many more radars like these, in my opinion!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Anyone who speeds MUST be caught! Speeding is not a joke and puts people's lives at risk.  They should have many more radars like these, in my opinion!!



Boooo!!! I strongly disagree. Speeding is safe and fun! 

On a serious note though, we should be allowed to do at least 150kph ... come on.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> On a serious note though, we should be allowed to do at least 150kph ... come on.


you can do 159 kph after ghantout heading to AUH


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Boooo!!! I strongly disagree. Speeding is safe and fun!
> 
> On a serious note though, we should be allowed to do at least 150kph ... come on.


The problem on the highway themselves (not the small roads which is a whole another story) is the insane difference in speed between one car and the next. And what amazes me is the person going 80 in the second to the left lane... That is just someone wanting to cause an accident! This is a huge issue on the drive to and from Abu Dhabi.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

People who actually know how to drive and handle their vehicle also know what their limits are. There are a lot of reckless drivers in this country and those are the ones I have an issue with. 

Speeding kills Nightshadow. I know because I lost a cousin on the roads of Dubai to someone was driving too fast to stop at a red light.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> The problem on the highway themselves (not the small roads which is a whole another story) is the insane difference in speed between one car and the next. And what amazes me is the person going 80 in the second to the left lane... That is just someone wanting to cause an accident! This is a huge issue on the drive to and from Abu Dhabi.


People here dont know how to drive. No really, they just have no clue. Ive found that in most un-westernized countries, people drive like complete idiots. Again, Im generalizing but before a moderator chimes in, I know its not all the people, in all the countries. The worst country, is Argentina. People there create their own lanes of traffic to get past each other. 

Im not kidding. 3 lanes = 5 cars next to each other somehow. Stop sign is just for decorative purposes. Sidewalks = push people off to the side while you use it as an alternate route to avoid traffic. I was truly shocked to see drivers down there. Dubai is probably second worst, Mexico third. 

What bothers me here is that a car behind you will flash its lights non-stop to make you move and when you dont move, they literally try to clip the side of your vehicle with theirs and then switch back onto your lane after they pass you, with their rear bumper almost hitting your front bumper. Its pretty scary.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> People who actually know how to drive and handle their vehicle also know what their limits are. There are a lot of reckless drivers in this country and those are the ones I have an issue with.
> 
> Speeding kills Nightshadow. I know because I lost a cousin on the roads of Dubai to someone was driving too fast to stop at a red light.


Fair enough, i dont disagree that there are some idiot "speeders" here in Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> People here dont know how to drive. No really, they just have no clue. Ive found that in most un-westernized countries, people drive like complete idiots. Again, Im generalizing but before a moderator chimes in, I know its not all the people, in all the countries. The worst country, is Argentina. People there create their own lanes of traffic to get past each other.
> 
> Im not kidding. 3 lanes = 5 cars next to each other somehow. Stop sign is just for decorative purposes. Sidewalks = push people off to the side while you use it as an alternate route to avoid traffic. I was truly shocked to see drivers down there. Dubai is probably second worst, Mexico third.
> 
> What bothers me here is that a car behind you will flash its lights non-stop to make you move and when you dont move, they literally try to clip the side of your vehicle with theirs and then switch back onto your lane after they pass you, with their rear bumper almost hitting your front bumper. Its pretty scary.



You need to make a trip to Egypt and Bombay


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> People here dont know how to drive. No really, they just have no clue. Ive found that in most un-westernized countries, people drive like complete idiots. Again, Im generalizing but before a moderator chimes in, I know its not all the people, in all the countries. The worst country, is Argentina. People there create their own lanes of traffic to get past each other.
> 
> Im not kidding. 3 lanes = 5 cars next to each other somehow. Stop sign is just for decorative purposes. Sidewalks = push people off to the side while you use it as an alternate route to avoid traffic. I was truly shocked to see drivers down there. Dubai is probably second worst, Mexico third.
> 
> What bothers me here is that a car behind you will flash its lights non-stop to make you move and when you dont move, they literally try to clip the side of your vehicle with theirs and then switch back onto your lane after they pass you, with their rear bumper almost hitting your front bumper. Its pretty scary.



I hear india's driving is much similar to what to described... and they do make up 60% of the population... 

When I see the white suv coming, I move. They live by a very different moto in life...


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> The problem on the highway themselves (not the small roads which is a whole another story) is the insane difference in speed between one car and the next. And what amazes me is the person going 80 in the second to the left lane... That is just someone wanting to cause an accident! This is a huge issue on the drive to and from Abu Dhabi.


Fully agree & this is the cause for the majority of accidents out here.

From my experience its not the speeding thats the problem. 

Its the lack of observation when changing lanes, do these people understand what mirrors are for. 

When changing direction/lane, use your indicators

Why do people think its OK to just stop there car in the most ridiculous places to drop people off, or pick people up.

There is just no commence sense & a complete lack of understanding of simple highway codes.

It does amaze me as to how these people actually obtained a driving license in the first place.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I hear india's driving is much similar to what to described... and they do make up 60% of the population...
> 
> When I see the white suv coming, I move. They live by a very different moto in life...


And I also agree again.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I hear india's driving is much similar to what to described... and they do make up 60% of the population...


 How dare you?! We do not drive like this at all.....we are much, much worse back home!! 

A little insight into driving Bombay style:

- Indicators: Our car indicators are for show only. When driving in Bombay, we never use indicators, we use our hands. To turn right, we stick our right out the window. To turn left, we move our right hand in a circular motion.

- Brakes: Do not assume that the person in the car behind you can see your brake lights. Every time you hit the brakes, make sure you stick your hand out the window and raise it up like you are answering a question.

- High beams: Always and I mean always, use high beams while driving at night. Headlights, etc are not enough. You need to use high beams so that any oncoming traffic is blinded by your lights and swerve to the other side of the road thus keeping you safe

- Rickshaws: Always keep a safe distance from rickshaws. They may look small, have just 3 wheels and no doors but boy are the drivers from a different planet! You do not want to mess with them

- Car insurance: The best way to insure your car is by taking karate lessons. If you scratch a car, dent a car, break another car's mirror, drive into a car.....be prepared to fight! There is no such thing as car insurance, you either get out the car and fight or grovel for forgiveness, which in my opinion is a big mistake!

- Life insurance: If you fear for your life, do not drive in Bombay. Like the point above, you either get out and fight or drive away from the accident scene as fast as possible. Do not forget to stick your hand out the window while changing lanes or you might inadvertently cause another accident whilst trying to escape from the first one!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> How dare you?! We do not drive like this at all.....we are much, much worse back home!! :d
> 
> a little insight into driving bombay style:
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> How dare you?! We do not drive like this at all.....we are much, much worse back home!!
> 
> A little insight into driving Bombay style:
> 
> ...


Lol, that is hilarious! I take back everything I've said about 'bad' drivers in the UAE! They obviously are nowhere near ready to graduate the 'Bombay School of Insanely Dangerous Driving'! 

On the note of bad driving, I'm always baffled as to why drivers stop on the roundabout close to my office, bearing in mind that another 2 seconds of driving will take them to an empty car park where they can stop or park their car just about anywhere except in a parking space, as is more commonly the case for those that bother to use the car park!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I dunno about you .. but I've seen worse on the Oakland -> SFO traffic.... Actually, I've seen worse during Raiders vs. Niners ... LOL

I've seen "them" Filipinos drive worse ... up and over curbs ... after a few curbs ... I had to "politely" ask my aunt to let me outta the car.

To be fair, driving in Dubai isnt the greatest; however, I wouldnt say that its "second" or even "third" .. heck, I wouldnt even consider it top 10 worst driving ... 

Depositing my $0.02 ...



Nightshadow said:


> People here dont know how to drive. No really, they just have no clue. Ive found that in most un-westernized countries, people drive like complete idiots. Again, Im generalizing but before a moderator chimes in, I know its not all the people, in all the countries. The worst country, is Argentina. People there create their own lanes of traffic to get past each other.
> 
> Im not kidding. 3 lanes = 5 cars next to each other somehow. Stop sign is just for decorative purposes. Sidewalks = push people off to the side while you use it as an alternate route to avoid traffic. I was truly shocked to see drivers down there. Dubai is probably second worst, Mexico third.
> 
> What bothers me here is that a car behind you will flash its lights non-stop to make you move and when you dont move, they literally try to clip the side of your vehicle with theirs and then switch back onto your lane after they pass you, with their rear bumper almost hitting your front bumper. Its pretty scary.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You need to make a trip to Egypt and Bombay


Having lived in Cairo, I could tell you that Egypt is MUCH, MUCH worse than India.

No indicators, no hand signals, no lights at night, 6 cars in 3 lanes, 20-year old cars is norm (with thread showing on tires), full-speed wrong way in tunnels... Then add the Egyptian mentality  (only people who dealt with Egyptians will understand)


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> To be fair, driving in Dubai isnt the greatest; however, I wouldnt say that its "second" or even "third" .. heck, I wouldnt even consider it top 10 worst driving ...


Agree, not even close to top 10.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

ccr said:


> the Egyptian mentality



Kindly explain ????


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> How dare you?! We do not drive like this at all.....we are much, much worse back home!!
> 
> A little insight into driving Bombay style:
> 
> ...



Adding more

Lane discipline : Something a lot of drivers back home in india have never heard off

Radars : None, cause u barely get to cross 60.. If u are zipping around at 60 Kmph in the city limits .... u either are on a suicidal mission or your brakes are not working 

Round abouts : A place to build temples 

If u are an expat in india and u knock down someone : you shall be belted black and blue by a crowd of people who have no concern at all with the accident .. ;-)..and if you are a local it depends on the kind of influence you have..

Getting a license : even if you haven't been behind a wheel .. all you need to do is pay INR 2000 - 3000 to a local driving school and get your license delivered home without any test ..


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> How dare you?! We do not drive like this at all.....we are much, much worse back home!!
> 
> A little insight into driving Bombay style:
> 
> ...


 Hey .. Hey .... Why havent you mentioned 'the other vehicles' which are in use even now ,and the chaps that 'drive' them .. like the donkey-carts / bull,horse or camel-carts ......  ... the only way we are reducing our carbon footprint


----------

